# shooting ranges near canton



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

does anyone know of rifle ranges open to the public near the north canton area. Closets two that i know of are grand river and the private range near nelson ledges, but if figure there has to be a couple that are closer.

redcanoe


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I too would like to know of one much closer as well since I am in Akron... so I can sight in my shotgun for the 10/10 hunt at Ravenna


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

im pretty sure there is one in massilon on lincoln way. I saw it last year while we were doing a roofing job down there so im not sure if its still there or not but its worth a try. And as for the akron area there is another indoor range in cuyahoga falls. I believe it is called riverfront shooting or something and i think its on front street.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

It is about an hour away but the woodbury wildlife area has a rifle range.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Ohio Outdoor Sports in canton had a gone range but I dont believe you can shoot high powered rifles though. Just shotguns , muzzleloaders, pistols and small rimfire guns.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

kelby's in marshallville or north lawrence game and fish club although not public rates are reasonable


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

you could possibly join the canton mckinley rifle club, shoot pistols indoors and high powered outdoors, i am a member and can take guests.
they have a 200 yd range, 100 and 50.

good luck,
bill


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

What is McKinley like? What are the yearly dues? I have thought of finding a range with rifle capabilities. Someone once mentioned a range in wooster?? maybe?


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

huntinbull no ranges in wooster other than police ranges drive the county every day there is kelby's is between dalton and marshallville and chippewa rifle club is at sr 585 and sr94 in wayne co and a small one near the stark co line thats private. i can get info for either if interested just send me a pm


----------

